# Longines or Tag Heuer ??



## flyingmemories (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello guys, I'm new here. Unfortunately I don't know much about watches but I'm planing to surprise my boyfriend with a gift. I would appreciate your help and opinions! I did a little research and I found these brands better and affordable. What do u think which brand is better? Or any better idea for this price (3-4000$)? For me even to buy these it's a lot of money but at least I would be happy if I see him happy. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

First of all, welcome to the forum.

For starters, people here are going to generally prefer Longines over TAG, but either are great options. I actually owned the chrono (non-moonphase) version of the Longines pictured, as well as the white-and-blue-dialed version of the TAG pictured, but on a leather strap.

The Longines above is a far more versatile, everyday type watch. However, my issues with it were the thickness, and the bracelet was uncomfortable for me. I could never get it sized just right, such that it either wasn't sliding all over my wrist, or hurting my wrist due to tightness. If your boyfriend has a small wrist, I'd shy away from that Longines.

The TAG is a slightly dressier option, and will wear much more modestly than the Longines. It looks good on the bracelet.

Either brand is a good option, with average re-sale value, if that matters to you.

In your price range, you could also look at Sinn and Nomos, or maybe an Omega Aqua Terra, if you can find one under $4K.

As far as Longines in general, take a look at the Heritage, Conquest, or Conquest Classic collections.

As far as TAG in general, try the Aquaracer, Link, or Carrera collections.


----------



## flyingmemories (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you so much, your answer was very helpful! 
I really like the Longines chrono version as well. But now I'm wondering about the size... He has small wrist as well. Do u think with leather strap would be more comfortable? Oh and about the price! I checked today in Singapore airport duty free was around 3800$ but when I checked online (chrono24) was a huge difference only 2500$. Is it safe to buy it online or better safer from shop?


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

flyingmemories said:


> Thank you so much, your answer was very helpful!
> I really like the Longines chrono version as well. But now I'm wondering about the size... He has small wrist as well. Do u think with leather strap would be more comfortable? Oh and about the price! I checked today in Singapore airport duty free was around 3800$ but when I checked online (chrono24) was a huge difference only 2500$. Is it safe to buy it online or better safer from shop?


Glad to help. That $3,800 sounds high. You should be able to get a decent discount from an authorized dealer (AD). You should _never_ pay full MSRP on a TAG or Longines from an AD. You can get it knocked down quite a bit. I don't have any experience with chrono24, so all I can say is to understand what you're buying, especially whether the seller is reputable and whether the watch comes with the manufacturer's warranty.

You can certainly go with a leather strap. Personally, I find leather limiting because I don't want to sweat in it or get it wet - but that's just me. For any everyday watch, I'd go with steel. Also, keep in mind that most chronographs, like the Longines above, are going to be thicker. As a guy with a small wrist, I find many too thick to look good.

If you're in the US (or even international), you can try Topper Jewelers out of California. They're good to work with and give fair prices. You can try watchbuys.com is you want to look at Nomos or Sinn.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

For my money, Longines. TAG Heuer appears to be more well-known, because they spend more money on marketing (like F1).


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Discount-wise, you should easily get 15% off RRP. 20% off RRP is certainly achievable, too.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just to throw another watch into the works, what about a Longines Master Collection Moonphase? I owned one of these for about three years:


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Of those two, go with the Longines. You can save yourself a lot of money by buying used or going with a grey market retailer like Jomashop. 

By by the way, if you're prepared to spend that kind of money, I wouldn't go with either. I'd look at the used market and get an Omega Speedmaster or Zenith El Primero. There are TAGs out there with the a legendary El Primero movement, and they would be a much better value.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Longines. Does that one utilize a column wheel chronograph movement? That is what I would be shooting for in a Longines.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

mpalmer said:


> Longines. Does that one utilize a column wheel chronograph movement? That is what I would be shooting for in a Longines.


I could be wrong, but I believe all the modern Longines chronos have the column wheel.


----------



## gunnroseclose (Sep 13, 2015)

Ajax_Drakos said:


> Of those two, go with the Longines. You can save yourself a lot of money by buying used or going with a grey market retailer like Jomashop.
> 
> By by the way, if you're prepared to spend that kind of money, I wouldn't go with either. I'd look at the used market and get an Omega Speedmaster or Zenith El Primero. There are TAGs out there with the a legendary El Primero movement, and they would be a much better value.


If I buy for myself, the watch maybe used and I'm still happy but if I buy for someone as a gift, It must be a new one.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

The value of a relation shouldn't be judge the by value of a gift. Even though the gal is very much willing to sacrifice for the guy, or vice versa.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

dantan said:


> For my money, Longines. TAG Heuer appears to be more well-known, because they spend more money on marketing (like F1).


This statement about marketing expenditures is objectively false. I'm on my phone, so I can't link to the data, but TAG spends far less than many other brands, including Longines. There are other threads (including my own posts ) that show the actual expenditures.

Sorry, but this misconception needs to die. It's just not true.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmmm... just wondering, who's more expensive?
Nichole Kidman or.... Leonardo DiCaprio?


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't own either of them. Although I had 1 Tag and 2 Longines watches in the past. In general, Longines appears to be better value. However, I've tried both the Conquest classic and the Carrera many times and every time I have the same impression - Tag care more about detailes and comfort. The bracelet of Longines Conquest (any model) is a nightmare. Tag's bracelets (especially Carrera and Link) are wonderful and very comfy.

On the other hand, if you throw into the competition Longines Master Collection, Elegant collection or Evidenza, things change in favour of Longines.


----------



## flyingmemories (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you for all the answers. As I see everybody has his own opinion but as a conclusion I'm still confused  What I can read that most of the people prefer Longines but at the end actually is a "nightmare" to wear it... Not very positive for my decision. I still have a month to look for the perfect one. 
Any other suggestion is welcome, other brand I mean. Important to be more for every day wear, not too elegant but not too sporty.



gunnroseclose said:


> If I buy for myself, the watch maybe used and I'm still happy but if I buy for someone as a gift, It must be a new one.


I totally agree with you!


----------



## gunnroseclose (Sep 13, 2015)

flyingmemories said:


> Thank you for all the answers. As I see everybody has his own opinion but as a conclusion I'm still confused  What I can read that most of the people prefer Longines but at the end actually is a "nightmare" to wear it... Not very positive for my decision. I still have a month to look for the perfect one.
> Any other suggestion is welcome, other brand I mean. Important to be more for every day wear, not too elegant but not too sporty.
> 
> I totally agree with you!


In your case, I would go for Tag calibre, It's really nice and always in my favourite list.


----------



## NamVet (Aug 30, 2015)

Hard to make a choice between those two watches, not knowing what type of watch your boyfriend likes? The Longines is a Moonphase Chronograph, and the Tag is a three hand watch. See if you can get him to show what kind he likes.

As far as quality goes, both are very equal, yet the Tag costs more money, I have owned three separate Tags and a couple of Longines, my choice would be the Longines.


----------



## hedgehog_ (Aug 30, 2015)

Id go for the longines. I also heard from many wachmakers that the good movements were made by Heuer and when Tag and Heuer went together (or one bought another?) the quality is not that high, the movements are not as much calibrated and tested as other brands using the same eta movements.
Longines all the way


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

There are good surprises and there are bad surprises. The only person who will know which is better (or best if you follow other advice) is your boyfriend. Buying him a watch based on the opinions of strangers is crazy, IMHO. Do both of you a big favour and take him to several dealers and get him to pick one he likes and then, most important, try it on. At least there's a reasonable chance that he will then have a long-term relationship with the watch (and with you ).


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

chris01 said:


> There are good surprises and there are bad surprises. The only person who will know which is better (or best if you follow other advice) is your boyfriend. Buying him a watch based on the opinions of strangers is crazy, IMHO. Do both of you a big favour and take him to several dealers and get him to pick one he likes and then, most important, try it on. At least there's a reasonable chance that he will then have a long-term relationship with the watch (and with you ).


I'd agree with this, but if the OP is planning to make it a surprise, then buy the watch from an authorized dealer with the understanding that your boyfriend can swap it for another at that dealer if it comes to that.

The two watches the OP originally posted are very different styles, but both are good brands. Pick the one you think your boyfriend will like. Personally, I'd go with the bracelet as I think it's a little more versatile.

As for the statement that the Longines bracelet "is a nightmare", take that (and all our statements) with a large grain of salt. I'm not saying the person above didn't like the Longines bracelet, just that bracelets in general aren't that bad and many are quite good. I've worn many different ones from cheap to expensive, and they all have good and bad points. None of them have been "a nightmare" or I wouldn't wear the watch in the first place.


----------



## Watch Box (Aug 25, 2015)

I would DEFINITELY buy a Longines over Tag!


----------



## Philippe-X (Jul 31, 2013)

Why not both?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nosoncar (Jul 31, 2015)

Longines over Tag, probably. Longines over Heuer, thats a different question.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

nosoncar said:


> Longines over Tag, probably. Longines over Heuer, thats a different question.


But that's new over vintage, not an easy comparison and suggests you're not putting yourself in the OP's place. Vintage is a minefield, the watches old and fragile, many of them hard to service, and if the recipient doesn't like them, may be very hard to send back. Also very easy for someone who isn't an hard-bitten WIS who's done years of research on the computer to get ripped off.

Question: if TAG Heuer dies in the next few years, will people look back fondly on it in 30 years' time? Of course, people will say _no_.

But then, they said _no _to Heuer back then too, didn't they!


----------



## decibeljoe (Aug 13, 2015)

you cant go wrong with either and good job as a girlfriend. that guy is lucky.


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

My vote got to Longines. I've had a Tag and while they are very nice Tag likes to put there name or logo everywhere they can on their watches. It takes away from the overall look a bit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Late to the party and purchase might already have been made, my vote goes to Longines. 

It may offend Tag owners but I find Longines to be a classier brand altogether. Tag reminds me of the 90s all the tacky releases with the green and red logo. 

As mentioned previously, if it were Heuer my opinion may not be as clear cut. 

Not looking to offend Tag owners just weighing in on the OP's question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deuxani (Oct 9, 2014)

In this case my choice would also be the Longines, but given the budget I would actually go look at Omega, Tudor, Nomos, Montblanc and Frederique Constant.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

deuxani said:


> In this case my choice would also be the Longines, but given the budget I would actually go look at Omega, Tudor, Nomos, Montblanc and Frederique Constant.
> 
> View attachment 6460977
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, up until you posted those pics I had never seen the Omega Speedmaster on leather. It looks stunning, wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

